# Passport For Leisure - Dublin City Council discount card for over 55s



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2008)

Saw this on Boards.ie recently.

http://www.passportforleisure.ie


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2009)

This sounds like a very good option anyone used it?


----------



## PetPal (8 Feb 2009)

We both have the passport for leisure card.  Have used it at times for 2-for-1 entry or for 10% reductions in restaurants.  There are some conditions applied, of course, but it's not a bad deal.  The thing is we seldom remember to use it and, when we do remember, the restaurant (or whatever) frequently don't seem to be familiar with it and that usually means that there's a bit of a hullabaloo before we actually get our discount!  (That might explain why we frequently don't remember to use it)!


----------



## Simeon (8 Feb 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> This sounds like a very good option anyone used it?


Will send off tomorrow, then will relate how things go asap.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Oct 2009)

Passport for Leisure are introducing the following

"Dear Passport for Leisure  member,

We are delighted to  inform you of a fabulous new offer available to Passport for Leisure members  from Dunnes Stores.  You can now save 5% when you purchase a Dunnes Gift Card through Countdown to spend in  store including your weekly grocery shopping.   

To avail of  this offer call FREE PHONE *1 800 556683 *or log onto *[broken link removed] *and save 5%  on each transaction (no restrictions on number of transactions). There is a  €1  fee per transaction irrelevant of amount. 
*This offer is ONLY available through Countdown and is NOT AVAILABLE  IN DUNNES STORES."*


I'm just wondering if anyone has ever used this service and how did it work out?  Also what do people think of the offer in general?  It might work out well if one was to use it for large weekly shops on a regular basis?


----------

